# Red Texas



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

Does anyone have or know about red texas cichlids? i found one online and it was $125!. are they similar to blue dempseys as far as how they are bred or are they hybrids? Is their behavior and size similar to regular texas'?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Hybrid... red devil/ midas x texas. Some are really nice looking fish. If I were to get into hybrids, this might be the one.... I really don't know anything about the level of aggression.


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

Can they reproduce themselves or are they sterile?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I don't know!


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

I tried to look it up, but couldnt find anything..on aquascapeonline.com they had the red texas for $125, but had blue dempseys for $20 so i would guess that there is some tricky breeding formula if they are that much more...a lot of money to be made too  .......


----------

